# NEC 210.23(A)(2) Application



## jar546 (Nov 29, 2018)

How do you interpret this under the 2014 NEC?

What do you consider "fastened in place?"


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2018)

Fixed in place.

If it requires the removal of hardware to move the equipment it is fastened in place.  I should qualify that by stating that the hardware I refer to is specific to securing the equipment.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 29, 2018)

ICE said:


> Fixed in place.
> 
> If it requires the removal of hardware to move the equipment it is fastened in place.



An electric dryer vs a gas dryer?

Dishwasher?

Clothes Washer?


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2018)

Every dishwasher I have installed has screws that secure it to the countertop.  Clothes washers and dryers are usually, not fastened in place.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 29, 2018)

Let me ask this another way too.

If you had a laundry room with a washer (10A) and gas dryer (4A) with a receptacle, would you require 1 or 2  20A circuits?


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2018)

Let me answer that in another way.  This pool pump isn't going anywhere without the use of tools to remove the pipes.




The pump is not fastened in place.


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2018)

210.22 Permissible Loads, Individual Branch Circuits.
An individual branch circuit shall be permitted to supply any load for which it is rated, but in no case shall the load
exceed the branch-circuit ampere rating.

210.23 Permissible Loads, Multiple-Outlet Branch Circuits. In no case shall the load exceed the branch-circuit ampere rating. A branch circuit supplying two or more outlets or receptacles shall supply only the loads specified according to its size as specified in 210.23(A) through (D) and as summarized in 210.24 and Table 210.24.

(A) 15- and 20-Ampere Branch Circuits. A 15- or 20- ampere branch circuit shall be permitted to supply lighting units or other utilization equipment, or a combination of both, and shall comply with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2).
(1) Cord-and-Plug-Connected Equipment Not Fastened in Place. The rating of any one cord-and-plug-connected utilization equipment not fastened in place shall not exceed 80 percent of the branch-circuit ampere rating.


----------

